# Out and About



## Keesha (Jun 30, 2019)

A show and tell thread about places you’ve been to as well as pictures you’d like to show.

This weekend is Canada Day weekend and has been lovely. I took a stroll along the beach during the day and while the sun was setting.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Lovely pictures Keesha...

I's late now and I'll be shutting down for the night but I have a lot of photos to post of my recent trip. I'll try and start a new thread for those tomorrow


----------



## Keesha (Jun 30, 2019)

I was hoping they go in order but they didn’t.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 30, 2019)

Baby Robins waiting for mommy


----------



## Keesha (Jun 30, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Lovely pictures Keesha...
> 
> I's late now and I'll be shutting down for the night but I have a lot of photos to post of my recent trip. I'll try and start a new thread for those tomorrow


Thank you hollydolly. I would LOVE  to see them


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)

@Keesha, beautiful photos, and skies! Happy Canada Day!


----------

